# Kunia orchid Show March 2015



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

I set up my own display at a local orchid show this past weekend, here are a few pictures.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Secundino (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh wow! What are the Dendros, please!


----------



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

The large Latouria is Den. Little Atro 'Jenna', which is atroviolaceum x normanbyense. I got a CCM on it last year at this show. The nobile type is Den. Yukidaruma 'The King' AM/AOS. Originally came from Yamamoto Dendrobiums on the Island of Hawaii, and they are out of it, older cross. I have three, one of them has a seed pod(selfing) on it. The Little Atro is available from H&R.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh, the Negrohirsuit is Den. Frosty Dawn, also available from H&R...


----------



## limuhead (Mar 29, 2015)

and the pinks are Den. anosmum


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow!
Can you give us a close up of the anosmums? especially the pink ones! I love those ones!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2015)

So much color! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 30, 2015)

My bad, but which one of the dends has the lovely lime green/yellow with the orange lip?

Thanks.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 30, 2015)

Kawarthapine said:


> My bad, but which one of the dends has the lovely lime green/yellow with the orange lip?
> 
> Thanks.



That would be Den. Frosty Dawn(Lime Frost x Dawn Marie) They open yellow and turn orange over time, last for 2 or 3 months. I have selected out a few pink lipped ones as well, and a bright green lip too. The pink ones maybe one in 200. The green lip one is, to my knowledge, one of a kind...




This is an older flower on the same plant as the one above


----------



## Secundino (Mar 30, 2015)

The Little Atro is simply superb - not alone the dimensions. Thank you !


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2015)

Allot of work building that display


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 30, 2015)

Gorgeous bunch! Love the Little Atro, anosmums and Yukidaruma...


----------

